# The meat guy



## StevenC (Jul 11, 2014)

I have found myself back Into the goat business since me and my wife of two years have finally settled down on 5 acres. I showed goats most of my childhood up until football took over.
When I showed there was always this old guy we would sell our goats to and buy some off him as well. He would always buy people's goats and then he'll head off out west somewhere. (I'm from KY) I always admired this guy and it seemed he had a pretty cool life. 
I've been going to this little ol stockyards close to home and they sell about 30 or so goats every Saturday. I finally found the meat guy this weekend he bought most the goats there that day including mine. 
My question is....... How do the meat guys do it? Do they buy goats that are cheap around home and then take them somewhere where prices are high, or do put them in a graded sale and match them up good so that they will bring a lot more. Idk I've researched a little and I figured I'd post a cool topic on here. 
Any thoughts answers or more questions to add are welcome.

Thanks for reading my little story lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Why don't you just ask him?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 11, 2014)

I want to but I didn't get a chance the other day. So it's been on my mind all week and I'm a google bug anyways lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably takes them somewhere that he can get higher prices.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Who knows? Maybe he has a restaurant in his back pocket. Or a large ethnic community?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 11, 2014)

He's got to know something I don't. He buys goats every week. Would prices really be higher where the ethnic groups are more popular? Or are they more scattered now, to where the prices are about the se everywhere


----------



## StevenC (Jul 11, 2014)

Same*


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh you can ask but I bet ya you won't get a full answer lol. There are 2 guys like that at the sale I go to. They buy up as much as they can. There's also a guy who hauls down a load of goats a month down here to central California for a guy who lives in Oregon. I don't see how there's money in that especially since none bring even $200. But other then the haul in goats the only thing I can figure is either those guys but and sell right to the butcher house (I know a few people who do that with cattle) or they have the hook up with people who do their own butchering or they buy low and sell when prices are higher....no clue really but I wish I knew too since their truck and trailers are nicer then mine so they must be doing something right lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## StevenC (Jul 11, 2014)

There's a secret somewhere and I'm determined to find it. I just like wheelin and dealin and I love goats so I know I'd like to wheel and deal goats lol. For now I just try and stay on Craigslist and find super cheap goats and buy them before someone else does and either keep them or sell em.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You can still try asking but I never get straight answers lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

There are people who buy low or get them free- it doesn't matter how much they get per goat they deal in quantities -


----------



## StevenC (Jul 11, 2014)

Alright here's another question. Are you more likely to get more out of your goats at a graded sale compared to a sale barn or small stockyards?


----------



## GoatRoper (Jun 26, 2013)

He could be doing a couple different things, such as order filling for a large buyer or simply buying for a slaughter house. Are you keeping up with current larger market reports and prices that are compiled and posted with USDA? Compare your local prices to these and you may find your answer. Livestock markets can be irregular and very regional, but you'd also be surprised how far buyers will travel to fill orders.


----------

